# tri-rail storage



## cmt (Dec 18, 2007)

hi i am new here from germany. i was wondering if there was a place to catch the trirail transit in facility? or this new dmu train? any help would be appreciated. thank you

andreas


----------



## GG-1 (Dec 19, 2007)

cmt said:


> hi i am new here from germany.


Aloha

Met you on chat. I am sure someone here will have the information you need

GG-1, Eric


----------



## cmt (Dec 22, 2007)

so no one knows about a tri rail yard? or storage?


----------



## MrEd (Dec 22, 2007)

maybe you can call them to get your question answered:

South Florida Regional Transportation Authority

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address: 800 NW 33rd Street, Suite 100

Pompano Beach, Florida 33064

Phone: 954-942-7245


----------



## AmtrakCrescent20 (Dec 22, 2007)

According to their website, Tri Rail has a yard in Hialeah (Miami) and a small layover yard in West Palm Beach. Looking at Virtual Earth, the Hialeah yard is immediately north of the Amtrak platforms. and is visible from them; however, access to the platforms is only for passengers at boarding time. The WPB yard is only 2-3 tracks and most likely won't hold any trains during the day; it is just south of the WPB Amtrak/Tri-Rail station. Just looking at the two yards, I would assume that the DMU's would be stored in Hialeah since it is larger.

If you go to Virtual Earth, you can search for "Miami Amtrak" and "West Palm Beach Amtrak" and use the Bird's Eye View to understand the locations and look for possible places to observe the yards. I know that the DMU is used for some runs, but it would be best to contact Tri-Rail or look to Railroad.net's Tri-Rail forum to find out exactly when it is used if no one on here responds. [moderators-if it isn't appropriate to post a link to another forum, feel free to delete it and this]


----------



## cmt (Dec 23, 2007)

thanks guys for the much needed info.

i have been to the hialeah yard but i never have seen any tri rails layed up. maybe it was because it was daytime?

again thank you for helping me.

i am not sure if i am allowed ot post pics here. but i caught these yesterday in the souther entrance to the fec yard in hialeah.

sorry for bad pic

camera phone


----------



## GG-1 (Dec 23, 2007)

cmt said:


> thanks guys for the much needed info.i have been to the hialeah yard but i never have seen any tri rails layed up. maybe it was because it was daytime?
> 
> again thank you for helping me.
> 
> ...


Aloha

Think I saw that one near Vegas about 10 years ago, was about 10-15 cars on siding 2 badly burned, could not fing how to get where they were and my stills from then are still on film. :huh:


----------



## battalion51 (Dec 23, 2007)

OK, since I'm probably the person here with the most miles on Tri-Rail here's what I know. Tri-Rail has a two track storage facility in WPB, just south of the station. This facility can hold up to four trainsets, and typically did at night, I don't know any more though. The Hialeah facility is the main shops for Tri-Rail, and has several tracks. All the PM, servicing, etc. is done at this location. As indicated it is north of the Amtrak station, but it's hard to get decent shots of the equipment unless an engine is out getting a load test or something of the like. Here are some shots I've taken from each facility.

WPB











Hialeah


----------

